# Is this fish rare in the U.S.



## Pisces1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,
I joined recently and already have a question I hope someone can help me with. I purchased a goldfish and was told it was a Lion Head. While researching online I discover it is actually a Tiger Head, due to it having a dorsal fin. I found something online stating that Tiger Heads are rare in the United States. Does any one know if this is true?
Here is a link to a photo... http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=676&pictureid=5189
Thanks in advance.
Pisces1


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like an oranda with a cute chubby face to me. I have one just like it. Not rare, got her at Petsmart.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, I'd say the same. It has the Oranda "raspberry" head thing.


----------



## Pisces1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you both.


----------



## Plantlet (Jun 27, 2012)

It is a lionhead. Same thing.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Eww I would not have that fish not a chance in... But iv seen them before at Petco


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't think it's a lionhead...i believe that lionheads do not have dorsal fins..it is not a tigerhead either...somebody was hosin you...
but orandas do have them.....and no they are not rare in the US...

although this is a pretty old thread i guess it can still be answered....lol.


----------

